
analytics - build your own or off-the-shelf? - comatose_kid

======
danielha
Mint (http://www.haveamint.com) is a great application with an exceptional
interface.

If you can design your own system that serves your needs better, then that's
even better.

------
phil
The nice thing about google analytics is you can have it set up and working in
5 minutes. The nice thing about mint, or rolling your own, is that you can get
all of the metrics you want - googalytics isn't really extensible.

One thing is, neither googalytics nor mint (I think? don't use it) can report
on xhr requests, since they run script onload. Anybody out there have a tool
they like for doing that? Like a favorite log analyzer?

------
comatose_kid
Does it make sense to go with something like google analytics, or is it a
better idea to write your own code for the purposes of gathering and analyzing
stats for your web app?

If it makes sense to go with an off-the-shelf package, which one is the best
(and why?)

------
staunch
I think it's a no-brainer to add Google Analytics to any site. I also have my
own set of little analytics instrumentation for monitoring extremely specific
behavior in real-time.

